# Scarey faux stone-block & faux stained glass



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

I did this for a corner in my 'monster shed' (man-caving in the pool shed): a faux stone-block wall and faux stone-block window; including a faux stained glass window. The wall was made with 4' x 8' - 1/2" thick foam sheets. The window frame was made with a 2" thick styrofoam sheet. The faux stained glass was made with a cheap piece of plexiglass.
It's too late for Halloween; but I can enjoy it with friends until then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the colors you used - very pretty.


----------



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

Your flapper is awesome, Roxyblue. I really enjoyed the video of the creation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're very kind

Will this block wall and window eventually be part of a mausoleum?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is awesome! Love the colors and design!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's really impressive. Never seen anything like that done before for a haunt. Nice work!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool! I love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, I really like it too! The stonework looks great. I REALLY like the stained glass! I would love a tutorial?!?!?!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, that is impresssive. fantastic job!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Now that is just AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

I've finally had time to see it with natural sunlight shining through the faux staines glass. btw, this is my first attempt at making one, so I see how I can improve. I'm thinking that this is so relatively lightweight, it basically hangs like a picture frame. I'll make another as a lightbox, using cheap LEDs for backlighting and be able to be portable; and hang on the opposite wall of this one in my "monster shed".


----------



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

here's the backside. See the Gorilla-tape that holds the plexiglass faux stained glass.


----------



## Ouijam (Oct 22, 2009)

This shows the thickness detail.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy good grief i love it  awsome job


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very cool! Job well done!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks verynice, great job!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the look and design of the window and wall.


----------

